# Best way to hoop a visor



## waddles28 (Nov 11, 2010)

We have a cap hoop and when I hoop the visor I can not get the design close enough to the bill. I ended up making the design smaller but then it is too close to the top. Any suggestions?


----------



## twilightdancer (May 26, 2009)

Visors are tricky little things--- 

we never use backing, or clips- we just pull that velcro as tight as we can as well as tighten that little metal part with the teeth as tight as it can get.

ya just sometimes gotta wiggle it to be comfortable.

the designs need to be small too- you really can't do much more than a 3" x 1" design. anything bigger and it is asking for disaster.


good luck!


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

This is the way to hoop visors on a pr-6xx brother.
[media]http://www.brothersewingmachines.gur.co.uk/images/sewing-techniques/8_sewing_technique_pdf_1_PR_600.pdf[/media]


----------

